#ubuntu-ports 2005-12-23
<fabbione> lamont-away: how do i netboot ia64?
<fabbione> if possible at all
<lamont-away> trivial, I'm told
<fabbione> hmm ok..
<lamont-away> not that I've ever done it, mind you...
<fabbione> ehehe
<fabbione> how do i break into the EFI stuff?
* lamont-away digs
<lamont-away> arrow keys
<fabbione> the only thing i saw at boot is "press space to continue"
<fabbione> ok
<lamont-away> after hitting space
<lamont-away> it gives you a boot menu prompt - one of the things on that machine currently is 'ubuntu'
<lamont-away> etc,
<lamont-away> at that point, you start using arrow keys, and you become the controlling manager of your destiny
<fabbione> cranky
<fabbione> it doesn
<lamont-away> host foo.baz.com { filename "/elilo.efi";hardware ethernet ??:??:??...; fixed-address foo.baz.com; }
<lamont-away> in dhcpd.conf
<fabbione> it doesn't sense space or arrows from the serial
<lamont-away> elilo.efi: MS Windows PE executable
<lamont-away> in /tftpboot
<lamont-away> sure it does - they generate escape sequences..
<lamont-away> or something like that.
<fabbione> it didn't
<lamont-away> it's not some lightweight dumb serial interface, oh no.  iz smart.
<lamont-away> hrm...
<fabbione> it scans for USB keyboars
<fabbione> rants that there are none
<lamont-away> yeah - give it one.
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> so i use the USB keybord and serial output
<lamont-away> I'd reboot my zx2000, but it's busy trying to freshen its mirror...
<fabbione> fancy!
<fabbione> no problem
<fabbione> don't worry
<lamont-away> oh, it's better than that - just wait.. :0)
<fabbione> ahahhaha
* fabbione goes and fetches a keyboard from the closet
<lamont-away> checking for XT... configure: error: Package requirements (sm x11 xproto kbproto) were not met:
* lamont-away grumbles at xorg
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> keyboard plugged
<fabbione> machine rebootinh
<fabbione> minicom sucks
<fabbione> it didn't sense the serial
* fabbione needs a name for the machien
<fabbione> lamont-away: yeps.. it
<fabbione> lamont-away: yeps.. it's working.. or at least it looks like :)
<lamont-away> cool
<lamont-away> hey - does this mean you got things rearranged before your deadline?
<fabbione> oh yeah
<fabbione> i finished to rearrange yesterday
<lamont-away> the fact that you're alive and all that, eh?
<fabbione> i still have stuff without power :)
<lamont-away> ew
<fabbione> i did run out of power and net cords
<fabbione> http://www.fabbione.net/new_office.jpg
<fabbione> it's a big image
* lamont-away needs to have a cable-making fest one of these days, and finish hooking up the patch panel
<fabbione> it clearly shows that i need a rack :)
<fabbione> btw.. nfs on hppa is no go
<lamont-away> but that's a wonderful table the J5K makes, eh?
<fabbione> oh yeah
<fabbione> there was an amazing stain of coffee on it :)
<fabbione> original american HP coffee :)
<lamont-away> what's next to the sparc?
<lamont-away> yep.  coffee goes places... like .dk
<fabbione> it's the old 441
<lamont-away> ah, ok
<fabbione> just a normal p4
<fabbione> nothing fancy
<fabbione> the sparc is there only to balance the table :)
<fabbione> it's the broken one ;)
<lamont-away> lol
<fabbione> the working one is right below the cisco switch
<fabbione> you can barely see it in the pic
<fabbione> the dell on the bottom is my server
<fabbione> and the little thing on top of the ia64 is a thin client
<fabbione> got it at UBZ from the LTSP guys
<fabbione> i still have 3 monitors not in use from the 441
* lamont-away watches a hoary->breezy+security upgrade on a slow box
<fabbione> i was plannning to hook them up on the hppa and ia64
<fabbione> but i did run out of space
<fabbione> + the other details like power cords :)
<lamont-away> sounds like you need to kick your wife out or something, to make room, huh?
<fabbione> notice the cartoon boxes on the side?
<fabbione> the entire wall is full of them
<lamont-away> is that what those are
<fabbione> we still need to unpack them since we did move in the house
<fabbione> nah there is all sort of junk in them
<fabbione> but we don't have space in other rooms where to store them atm
<fabbione> so the plan is to finish the house, unpack them
<fabbione> rearrange the office in a more usable and nice way :)
* lamont-away needs to decide on a good file-sharing mechanism for a bunch of breezy-based machines
* fabbione boots into stage2
<fabbione> MEHHH
<lamont-away> monday I need to go get some PC2700 ram instead of the PC133 sticks I got earlier.  sigh.
<fabbione> it didn't go very well
<fabbione> FATAL: Error inserting sym53c8xxscsi_mod: value -6917529019003397936 out of IMMe
<fabbione> it did install the -mkinley kernel
<fabbione> either the initrd is missing a module..
<fabbione> or the kernel sucks
<lamont-away> 2.6.15?
<lamont-away> when I did the install before I shipped it, I just used a breezy CD
<fabbione> i am doing breezy net install
<fabbione> probably it did install just the standard -itanium kernel
<fabbione> i can do that easily
<fabbione> yup
<fabbione> it's either a broken initrd or the mckinley kernel is totally broken
<fabbione> i will have to dig into it
* fabbione reboots into 2.6.15
<fabbione> Linux golion 2.6.15-8-itanium-smp #1 SMP Tue Dec 13 05:44:26 UTC 2005 ia64 GNU/Linux
<fabbione> i would say it works :)
<lamont-away> fabbione: SCORE
<lamont-away> it may also just be elilo not auto-running on kernel install - although I haven't seen that, iirc
* lamont-away heads to bed.
<fabbione> lamont-away: no, it
<fabbione> lamont-away: no, it's either the initrd missing a module or the kernel
<fabbione> elilo did run fine
<fabbione> good night
<lamont-away> thanks
#ubuntu-ports 2006-12-20
<Dvalin> fabbione: around?
<fabbione> Dvalin: i am now so to speak
<Dvalin> still?
<Dvalin> fabbione: what's the status of gcc 4.1.2 & kernel on sparc at your camp?
<fabbione> Dvalin: gcc dunno.. what's in the archive...
<fabbione> kernel we are going for .20 + some patches
<Dvalin> okay, using 4.1 is no good for kernel it seems here
<Dvalin> 4.0 works fine
<Dvalin> :/
<Dvalin> so I blame the compiler
<fabbione> the one we are using is good
<fabbione> i am booting those kernels
<Dvalin> compiled with gcc 4.1.2?
<Dvalin> mine will only boot without display
<Dvalin> but then again
<Dvalin> other hardware etc. too
<fabbione> Dvalin: compiled with whatever we have in the archive now
<Dvalin> okay
<Dvalin> which kernel version was that again?
<fabbione> .19 and .20-rc...
<Dvalin> okay
<Dvalin> I'll go ahead and try one of those then :)
<Dvalin> btw. why is sparc not visible on packages.ubuntu.com?
<fabbione> no idea
<fabbione> i did never used packages.u.c
<Dvalin> okay
<fabbione> file a bug :)
<Dvalin> nah
<Dvalin> I'm just asking out of curiousity, couldn't care less for myself ;)
<Dvalin> btw. there's one thing that puzzles me, why isn't different archs reported on sparc? eg. like sparcv8, sparcv9 etc. as i586, i686 etc. on intel?
<fabbione> uhm?
<Dvalin> eg. by 'arch'
<fabbione> yeah but where..
<Dvalin> uhm, in general? by kernel?`:)
<fabbione> you make no sense
<fabbione> where do you want to read that information?
<Dvalin> hmhm
<fabbione> proc/cpuinfo? uname -a ?
<Dvalin> uname -m for an instance
<fabbione> because you don't need it
<fabbione> the kernel is either 32 or 64 bit. all optimizations are autodetected and turned on at boot
<fabbione> so there is no point for userland to know
<fabbione> and you can still see the hw cap via glibc
<Dvalin> why is there less of a need for it than on x86?
<Dvalin> I'd still say there is a use for userland to know, eg. when building stuff..?
<fabbione> fabbione@rainy:~$ LD_SHOW_AUXV=1 /lib/libc.so.6 --version  | grep AT_HWCAP
<fabbione> AT_HWCAP:    flush stbar swap muldiv v9 v9v
<fabbione> no there is no need to know.. how build needs to know what's doing
<fabbione> all these extra automatic features have been proven to be a real disaster
<Dvalin> oh?
<fabbione> when you autodetect something at build time and thenD you distribute a precompiled binary on a machine that does not have that feature it's BA
<fabbione> BAD
<Dvalin> yeah, but that's why you specify the arch of binary ;p
<fabbione> Dvalin: that's also why stuff works for us but not for you
<Dvalin> uh
<Dvalin> I don't see the relevance of that
<Dvalin> actually, AFAIK you build for sparcv8 by default without packages saying anything about it NOT being compatible with sparcv7 which just 'sparc' usually implies ;p
#ubuntu-ports 2006-12-21
<Dvalin> fabbione: tried compiling 2.6.20-rc1 with gcc 4.1.1-13ubuntu5, still the same problem :(
#ubuntu-ports 2007-12-23
<thegodfather> lamont: we need to take a look at that ia64 kernel FTBFS if we happen to have time
<lamont> thegodfather: ouch
<lamont> it'll be later today
<lamont> or sometime this week, anyway
<thegodfather> lamont: no rush.. it might be already fixed in git.. i might have time to fire up a build this night
